# 1962 Schwinn tiger 3-speed



## Elnutty (Feb 1, 2017)

picked up this very original tiger about 3 months ago and decided to switch it up a bit ! I added apes , 1999 repop banana seat , sissy bars , redid all the cables , checkerboard housing and new tires and tubes ! 



 

I still need new pedals and have to finally dial it in ! This is the bike that got me back into bikes !!!


----------



## swingbiker71 (Feb 1, 2017)

Love the look!... Sporty!!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom (Feb 3, 2017)

That's why I like these forums, to see the differing tastes etc: If I came across your bike with the tall bars and banana seat I would immediately start looking for the correct seat and bars. Nice bike you have.


----------



## Elnutty (Feb 3, 2017)

I still have all the correct parts for it , it can be turned back very easy !


----------



## phantom (Feb 3, 2017)

Elnutty said:


> I still have all the correct parts for it , it can be turned back very easy !



I get it......I'm just saying, that's the way I would have left it.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 3, 2017)

I like the "Stingray" look. That was a very popular mod when I was a kid. A 3 speed stic shift would look great!


----------



## Elnutty (Feb 3, 2017)

bikecrazy said:


> I like the "Stingray" look. That was a very popular mod when I was a kid. A 3 speed stic shift would look great!



I've been kicking that around !


----------



## Jaypem (Feb 4, 2017)

Sweeeeet !! Nice ride


----------



## Elnutty (Jun 29, 2017)

Started ruining my 68 deluxe Typhoon 

 
Seat was just for mock up while waiting for my new one my buddy wrapped for me 


Tiger striped vinyl done like a 65 smoothie on a later seat pan !


----------



## Elnutty (Jul 13, 2017)

So went another direction with the typhoon and used the seat off the tiger ! Put the tiger seat on the tiger


----------

